# My new 29 Elgin



## Spence36 (Jan 13, 2014)

Just wanted to know what y'all think ?? Is my first Elgin I'm a Schwinn guy and have been doing this along time but couldn't resist this one !!  All original paint ya may have seen it for sale but this's pics didn't so it justice I gambled and it's cleaner than I could have dreamed Looks great in person Did I do good ? 













Cruising my Prewar Schwinn


----------



## jd56 (Jan 14, 2014)

YES!!!!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 66TigerCat (Jan 14, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## Iverider (Jan 14, 2014)

She's a beaut!!!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 14, 2014)

This bike is so cool, it has 2 concurrent threads going!
This bike is so cool, it has 2 concurrent threads going!
Chris


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 14, 2014)

*Might be a 1930*

The Sears catalogs show battery compartment tanks 1927, 1928, and 1929. 1930 catalog shows an external can and airplane ornament.

Very Nice Elgin!


----------



## bricycle (Jan 14, 2014)

So Lindy is not the sole plane holder.... interesting... mount different tho.
Plane is a tad different tho-


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 14, 2014)

Nice bike Chris but you can't ride it unless you wear knickers, hat and scarf like the advert


----------



## ChicagoFlash (Jan 14, 2014)

*Elgin memories*

Nice bike

think i had one when i was a kid it was a hand me down
had 28" tires which were low on air so i went to the gas station
and learned the hard way how to air a tire - BOOM 
i think the tube was Red that blew - long walk home


----------



## HARPO (Jan 14, 2014)

LOVE the saddle.....and of course what it's attached to.....


----------



## talesofthesevenseas (Jan 14, 2014)

Way nice! Congrats!


----------



## Spence36 (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks guys and sorry for the double post I thought I posted in this forum originally and accidentally put it in the balloon tire section and didn't see it when I looked here so I put in again lol !!! 


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn


----------



## chitown (Jan 15, 2014)

*Congrats*

It really is in amazing condition. For being original and for it's age and that ultra perfect patina... wow.


----------



## cds2323 (Jan 15, 2014)

Beautiful bike! Wonder who made it? Noticed the 1930 ad for the Cardinal has the snowflake chainring which chitown associates with Excelsior. This bike has the star ring. How was this bike dated to 1929? Serial number? Or?


----------



## chitown (Jan 16, 2014)

cds2323 said:


> Beautiful bike! Wonder who made it? Noticed the 1930 ad for the Cardinal has the snowflake chainring which chitown associates with Excelsior. This bike has the star ring. How was this bike dated to 1929? Serial number? Or?




This one looks more Westfield, partly because of the chain ring. Catalogs at the height of the Depression may have used dated drawings and not matched what was being ordered or filled from which factory. They were lucky to get these to press let alone change a drawing just for a different chain ring.

I agree a serial # may help not only date but to tell if it's a Westfield... or other like Excelsior as the ad shows?


----------



## Spence36 (Jan 16, 2014)

I will check 


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn


----------

